# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Beta blockers and male pattern baldness?

## GoingGoing

Not sure if this is the right section, but is there any documented link between beta blockers (propranolol) and male pattern baldness? I know some will experience hair loss as a side effect, but I read this occurs all over and/or in clumps, not in the typical pattern we all know and dread. 

I've been on the med for over 10 years now (36 years old), and about 5-6 years ago, began thinning up front. Now, I've lost a fair amount of my hairline and am thinning in the crown (i.e. typical MPB). My doctor told me the meds wouldn't cause hair loss like that, and that's in line with what I've read.

Any one have any experience with this, or information that states the contrary? I would like to stay on the meds for the time being, as they are for a familial tremor and have been a life saver, but this might cause me to consider an alternative. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Hi Going,

This is an interesting question. I don't know exactly how to answer your question regarding beta blockers. But what I can tell you is that I tried over the counter saw palmetto because I was not responding well to fin due to the side effetcs. I believe saw palmetto is considered a beta blocker, and i do think it impedes further hair loss like fin, but I experienced similar side effects.


http://hairtransplanttestimonial.blogspot.com/

----------


## Leques

Did you find an answer to this question? As I am also interested to know if there is a link between beta blockers and male pattern baldness

----------

